# new to the forum



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome! I ride all three areas on Hood but been riding mostly Tline this season because of the lack of snow. If you are ever looking to carpool or want to ride with some super awesome people, definitely check out this facebook group **Shredule**


----------

